# Labor Anesthesia



## miriamedwards (Oct 29, 2010)

What code do we use when an Anethesiologist give an epidural for a pregnant woman and she does not deliver in that episode. 62310-62319 Vs 01960


----------



## preserene (Oct 29, 2010)

Medicaid Epidural anesthesia/analgesia Coverage services:

Labor epidural provided by the surgeon must be billed with the appropriate delivery anesthesia
code and modifier 97. Labor epidural provided by the anesthesiologist and/or CRNA must be
billed with the appropriate “0” anesthesia code
CPT surgical codes 62311 and 62319 are not to be used to bill pain management for the three
stages of delivery.
CPT surgical procedure codes (e.g., 62311 and 62319) are used for regional anesthesia. Nobase units or time units of anesthesia may be billed. *Instead, one unit of service (an injection) is billed.*

*Epidural for pain management other than the three stages of delivery (labor, delivery, and
postpartum) must be billed with CPT 62311 and 62319. Time units may not be billed.* Epidural anesthesia for surgical procedures must be billed with the appropriate “0” anesthesia code with time units.

Medications for pain relief given during the time of the epidural anesthesia are inclusive and mustnot be billed as a separate procedure.


----------

